# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Cambiando el Formato Predeterminado del Comentario de Celda

## ExcelTip

Para cambiar el formato predeterminado de los comentarios de una celda:

1.Presione 
2.Haga clic con el botón derecho en el escritorio y seleccione Propiedades en el menú contextual.
3.Seleccione la pestaña Apariencia.
4.Haga clic en Opciones avanzadas (saltee este paso si utiliza Windows 98).
5.En el campo Elemento, seleccione Información sobre herramientas, y cambie el color.
6.En el campo Fuente, cambie la fuente como desee, y seleccione el tamaño y el color de la misma.
7.Haga clic en Aceptar para aceptar la nueva selección.
8.Haga clic nuevamente en Aceptar en la parte inferior del cuadro de diálogo.

Nota: El cambio de Información sobre Herramientas afecta a toda Información sobre herramientas en Excel, incluyendo aquellos que aparecen debajo de los íconos de la barra de herramientas.

----------

